# KCNC Slim MTB/BMX Pedia Plattform Pedal mit Titanachse – schwarz



## Frostfalke (6. Februar 2018)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KCNC-Slim-MTB-BMX-Pedia-Plattform-Pedal-mit-Titanachse-schwarz/222827356658


----------

